# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kāds var ieteikt kadu veļas mašīnu???

## dellins

Nu ir sanācis tā ka nākas pirkt veļas mašīnu.
sākotnējā doma to iegādāties ir Verners DE, bet nezinu kādu firmu un kadu modeli labāk nemt.
Varu pateikt to, ka droši velētos A klases mazgāšanu un A klases elektro pateriņu.
Varbut kads zinoš cilveks var ieteikt kadu modeli un firmu. Kuram nau problēmas ar lūšanu un remontiem.

----------


## tornislv

10 gadus jau man ir AEG, un papildus 2 - 7kg BOSCH. Par abiem nesūdzos, bet nav lētas. AEG salūza gultnis ~ 6 gadā.

----------


## ansius

jaunu vai lietotu:

jaunu -> Miele, AEG Electrolux, Electrolux, Zanussi

lietotu, Miele, vecie Bosch, AEG, Electrolux (vismaz ar jeta vai ecovalve)

mukt pa gabalu -> Whirpool, Ardo, Upo, Ariston, Indesit, jauns Bosch, LG, Samsung, Beko, Haier u.c. su...

man ieteikums, ja tavai dāmai nav noteicoša loma mašīnas estētikas izvēlē - viennozīmīgi lietota miele, tālāk AEG, vecais Bosch - bet te uzmanīgi, sāk palikt grūti ar daļām.

Par Miele - Ogre var nopirkt lietotu, pēc kapitālas pārbaudes, jauniem gultņiem (ne tādēļ ka vajag mainīt bet drošības pēc) pa cenu kas ir adekvāta tai mašīnai. Pašam ir Miele - nesūdzos, vienu reizi pa ntiem gadiem bija sīks remonts elektronikā - tiristors sāka pie uzsilšanas vērties pats vaļā. a tā ir pacietusi bērnu drēbju mazgāšanu, botas u.c. brīnumus  ::  

no Verners DE turie pa gabalu - tur iepirkties drīkst tikai tie kas tiešām zin ko pērk un kā pabaudīt lietas... servisā strādājot kādus tik tur iegādātus brīnumus un piekāstus klientus neesmu redzējis...

----------


## jakslis

Vēl ir labas Zerowatt.
Manējā jau 12gadus iet.
Bet Latvijā,laikam, jaunas vairs nav dabonamas.

----------


## aldis666

ansius - Ogrē-tas ir kur??Pārogrē tas veikals?Man ar drīz vajadzēs laikam citu,šitai galīgi kirdik ir.

----------


## Didzis

Ja naudas daudz, tad tikai Mieli. Ja naudas nav daudz, tad lietotu Mieli, bet nu ne jaunu Samsung vai Beko. Miele nav nokaujama !

----------


## ansius

Ogrē, zem mūzikas skolas, pagrabā, 29404566 (Aleksejs) ja numurs nav mainījies. 65047709 - ir fiksētais tur - darba laikā protams.

----------


## australia

Varbūt kādam ir komentārs par mašīnām, kuras gan mazgā gan žāvē? 
Nepažēlotu naudu kaut kam jaunam un labam, lai atvieglotu sievas ikdienas soļus.

AEG/Electrolux lapā ir tikai viens modelis, tad jau teorētiski izvēle nav grūta, izvēloties vienu no viena?  :: 
http://www.aeg-electrolux.lv/node146.asp?ProdID=18100

----------


## ansius

nevar būt laba mašīna kurā ir abas funkcijas, diemžēl. Lai arī ir, cik ir bijusi saskarsmes - ārtāk lūst, sliktāk mazgā un sliktāk žāvē. Lai arī vairāk vietas aizņem - labāk 2 atsevišķas ierīces. Bet no kombinētām - izvēle ir korekta.  ::  Mieli jaunu diemžēl reti kas var atļauties un viņi šādus hibrīdus netaisa, jo nav iespējams izcilu kombainu uztaisīt, vienmēr būs kompromisi.

----------


## australia

tencinu. 
bet taisni vai neticās, ka nav labu hibrīdu. bet tā jau mēdz būt ar daudzām lietām, ka nav labu hibrīdu.

----------


## tornislv

Nu, ja tu esi gatavs mazgāt šajā modelī 2 apenes vai 4 zeķes, tad izmazgās labi un izžāvēs labi, bet vešenes parasti piekrauj pilnas, un tad tur tāds sauss mezgls arī izvelsies laukā. Tāpēc parasti vešenei uz 5 Kg trumulis ir spaiņa izmērā, žāvētājam uz to pašu svaru - pusmucas izmērā.

----------


## Osvalds007

Ja daudz naudas "Miele",  citādi Bosch un Siemens.  Izņemot vienu vai divus Bosch modeļus..lētos...

----------


## ansius

> Ja daudz naudas "Miele",  citādi Bosch un Siemens.  Izņemot vienu vai divus Bosch modeļus..lētos...


 FAIL and an epic one, ok (lietota) ja ražots nu 15 gadus atpakaļ, bet ne šodien. no šiem jāmūk pa gabalu - sadzīves tehnikā tie ir vairs tikai franšīzes, bosch jo ipashi ir su, tajā pasha kategorijā kā ardo, beko, elenberg... Kādreiz biaj kruta, bet ne šodien... pa gabalu

----------


## Osvalds007

> FAIL and an epic one, ok (lietota) ja ražots nu 15 gadus atpakaļ, bet ne šodien. no šiem jāmūk pa gabalu - sadzīves tehnikā tie ir vairs tikai franšīzes, bosch jo ipashi ir su, tajā pasha kategorijā kā ardo, beko, elenberg... Kādreiz biaj kruta, bet ne šodien... pa gabalu


 Es gan tā neteiktu , Protams Ardo , Ellenberg un Samsungs arī Beko ir sliktāki , bet Bosch un Siemens ne vaina.. Bosch bija pāris lētie modeļi ar vienreizēju Bunduli, bet nevajaga pirkt pašu lētāko... runāju par reālu mazgāšanu , bet ne vis par to kā bija..agrāk merši arī bija krutāki , tas laiks pagājis..veca mašīna ir veca un 15 gadīga vēlas mašina ir veca..un nemazgās labāk kā jauna..

----------


## ansius

> Es gan tā neteiktu , Protams Ardo , Ellenberg un Samsungs arī Beko ir sliktāki , bet Bosch un Siemens ne vaina..


 atvaino, taču tu sadzīves tehnikas servisā strādājis esi? šaubos... runāju no pieredzes, jā varētu tiekt ka bosch ir labāki par beko, piem., bet par mata tiesu. su## paliek su##, kie tam pa neadekvātu cenu. Dargais gals bosch ir tajā pašā cenā kas AEG kas ir krietni vien labāks. Tas viss ir jāskata no plašākas perspektīves, t.sk. no garantijas apkopes viedokļa, garantijas noteikumiem. Par piemēru - whirlpool uzskata ka garantija neattiecas uz teni un siksnu, wtf? Ok bosch lipina kopā Spānijā (arābu veisstrādnieki) beko Turcijā (turki) hm, kas labāk?

Nesaku ka miele un electrolux (t.sk. AEG un Zanussi) negrēko, nu ar katru gadu tās mašīnas švakākas taisa. Bet pēc garantijas un pēcgarantijas apkopes datiem, ņemot vērā pārdoto mašīnu skaitu - bosch jaunie ražojumi iekrīt blakus jau minētajiem ardo, beko, upo u.c. tad jautājums kapēc man maksāt 30-50% vairāk par tādu pašu lūzni?

----------


## Osvalds007

Lieta tāda , ka strādāju garantijas servisā un nepārtraukti esmu saistīts ar šiem brendiem.. Elektrolux grupu remontējam maz.. Toties pārējo pietiek... Neskaties , kas liek kopā , bet kā tiek ievērota tehnoloģija , Krievijā visi baltie , bet salikt neko nevar.. Par garantiju??? Vismaz Bosh var dabūt visas rezerves daļas un labi maksā par darbu, ko neteiksi par visiem citiem.. pēc pārdotā daudzuma arī Beko , nemaz tik bieži neluzst...vienīgi ar Samsung , gan problēmu pietiek , nāk veselas sērijas ar sūdīgiem sūkņiem utt. Viss ir nosacīti , lietoju Vācijā saliktu Bosch un jau 5 gadus ...neviena problēma...kā kuram..Tomēr neieteiktu Indensit, Ardo ... nepatīk man tie modeļi...par Ellenberg  un citiem ķinas sūdiem nerunāju..

----------


## ansius

pēpēti spānijā likto bosh  ::  redzēt vairs negrinbēsi. Electrolux grupu remontē maz, tad jautājums kāpēc? Indesit, Ariston, Ardo, Upo un vēl pāris brīnumi nāk no vienas rūpnīcas - merloni. elenberg nav ķīna, bet turki. samsung un lg ir ķīna, ok lēti un itkā funkcionāli navaročini, bet nu plāni bleķi, 6202 gultnis  :: , un detaļas no ķīnas jāgaida 3 mēnešus. un asūta vēl nepareizo (paldies RD grupai). jā Bosch ir detaļas, bet pa kādu cenu? nu meistaram jau labi, viņš jau nemaksā, viņam pa darbu maksā  :: . Vot pa garantiju, kamēr strādāju (nu jau gadi 3 atpakaļ vismaz) elux bija forši, nedēļas nu max 2 laikā klāt jebkas, un i pat reizes kad itkā nebūtu garantija (lietotāju dumums) tomēr šamie izlaida cauri (ja nepārsniedz mēneša kvotu). Kursus rīkoja, man pat viņu knaibles / nazis vēl jo projām turas kopā... žēl, būtu gadu atrāk sācis strādāt būu pie virsvalka ticis.

off topic, kurā servisā strādā? un ko konkrēti labo?

----------


## Osvalds007

General Serviss , balto tehniku un daudz ko citu..

----------


## australia

Labi, vīri. Pārliecinājāt. Ņemšu tikai washing machine.
Bet, ja visticamāk vēlāk pērku arī žāvētāju, labāk tomēr būtu "kondensācijas tipa siltumsūkņa" aparāts?

----------


## wanderer

Starp citu, nav tik traki.
Miele ir laba lieta, bet ne visi var atļauties haiendus :] Ja nu akurāt gribas kombainu par normālu price/performance, var skatīties uz Candy (tas pats "angļu" Hoover).
Lietoju labu laiku, lieto paziņas - nekādu problēmu.
Pie kam nopirkās tāda, kura nav jāatslogo pēc mazgāšanas, bet var saprogrammēt pārejai pa taisno uz žāvēšanu - tb, 5+5kg. Protams, jebkurā gadījumā (un jebkuru v-mašīnu) nedrīkst pārlādēt, labāk nedalādēt. Modelis CLD 135.
Par lielāko daļu citu brandu runājot, diemžēl taisnība ir tā, ka tādi rullējoši brandi, kā, piemēram, AEG un Bosch vairs tā nerullē. Globalizācija, odnako

----------


## ansius

Candy -> FAIL nav slikta, bet prakstiski neremontējams, meistars tevi ienīdīs. viņiem filozofija tāda - candy, neiet -> met ārā. un candy nav hoover, tās ir divs dažādas lietas. un no hoovver pa gabalu, tiem ir stagnātiska domāšan aun dīvainas konstrukcijas, kas godīgi sakot ir tehnoloģisks murgs, piemēram motors augšpusē, tjipa mirtuma dēļ, pirmajā mirklī jau laba doma, taču ir mīnus - tilpne zemāk, jāliecas. un kas nevar uztaisīt, ka netek? vot briti tev... vēl jo projām domā ka ir Lielbritānija, taču tur labi ja Britānija sanāk...

un nevajag AEG un Bosch jaukt kopā, tās šobrīd ir divas dažādas svara kategorijas, gadus 20 atpakaļ jā, ne tagad. AEG bija 1-2 gadus problēma, kad sāka iet uz grunti un vēl electrolux nebija nopircis, mazu mirkli tas bija frančīze, taču šī laika mašīnu ir maz. Par mieli - gribi jaunu ok, savus 700 simtus uz kartu aparātu vajag vismaz, taču lietotu var atrast samērā lēti. un kalpos ilgāk, nekā šodienas jauna tehnika. Ok, dizains viņiem nav moderns, pat jaunajām... bet tu viņu skatīšanai pērc vai drēbju mazgāšanai? 

par žāvētājiem, grūti pateikt, piemēram privātmājā es liktu parasto (ne kondensācijas) jo ventelācija ir manā pakālutībā, bet dzīvokli -> kondensatoreni.

----------


## australia

Lai arī lētākais gals, bet cik noprotu, nebūtu iebildumi pret Miele W 1714 WPS ?
(baigā dilemma - tērēt daudz naudas par labu electrolux vai zemā gala Mieli)
 ::

----------


## ansius

priekšroka mielei (IMHO). Pie tam pacentušies A/A/B klase  ::  miele tradicionāli neizcēlās ar labu energoefektivitāti, bet nu laikam tagad tā modes lieta.

----------


## wanderer

nediskutēšu ar profiem par uzbūvi, gan jau tā arī ir, pēdējā vešene kurai ielīdu ķeskās gadus 10 atpakaļ bij uz to brīdi 20gadīgs _metāla_ aeg (build quality - rock solid)  :: 

ja budžets atļauj, viennozīmīgi mieli, par to tak neviens nestrīdās. Bet tīri tāda filosofija no lietotāja-lāmera puses, kamēr Candy iet (jau 3 gadus), tikmēr nesatrauc, pieļauju, ka vēl 3 vismaz noies; kad būs "jāmet ārā", nopirks citu  ::  ok, 400 Ls (patiesībā 250 dēļ švīkas uz sāniem), bet ne 1400, savukārt garantija mielei pēc 2 gadiem jau būs beigusies, un remonts tāpat lidos kapeikā. Protams, mielei droši vien salūšanas procents gan jau ir par kādiem 90% mazāks, kā citiem brandiem, then again... nekas nav mūžīgs, un elektrotechniskās lietas tai skaitā agri vai vēlu nolietojas.

viens paziņa treknajos gados būvēja privātmāju. Tak viņam pilnīgi visu vajadzēja hi-end un no augstajiem plauktiem, sākot ar siemens elektrības slēdžiem vai rozetēm pa 25,-/gab., beidzot ar katlu māju. Pieeja viennozīmīgi pareiza, māju nebūvē ne uz 10, ne 20 gadiem, visticamāk, ka tāds slēdzis kalpos pusgadsimtu, pārsniedzot pat pašas ģipškartona pils ekspluatācijas laiku. Bet ko lai dara nabadziņš, kuram paskatoties uz mieles cenu sākas sirdsklauves, jo viena devaisa cena pārsniedz viņa dzīvoklīša īres gada maksu? ja rocība neatļauj, atliek vien skatīties uz zemākiem plauktiem.

----------


## abergs

Pieredze ar ELEKTOLUX: 
pieslēdzu/ieslēdzu, strādā noteces pumpis līdz taimeris pārslēdz pauzes režīmā. 
Jā, pēc izpakošanas no noteces šļaukas pilēja ūdens. 
Tā pagāja apm. 4 stundas kamēr spiediena/ līmeņa slēdzis sāka funkcionēt pareizi, pēc tam jau nedēļu strādā bez problēmām.

----------


## ansius

> Pieredze ar ELEKTOLUX: 
> pieslēdzu/ieslēdzu, strādā noteces pumpis līdz taimeris pārslēdz pauzes režīmā. 
> Jā, pēc izpakošanas no noteces šļaukas pilēja ūdens. 
> Tā pagāja apm. 4 stundas kamēr spiediena/ līmeņa slēdzis sāka funkcionēt pareizi, pēc tam jau nedēļu strādā bez problēmām.


  ::  a tu tiešām jaunu pirki? ūdens iekšā var būt tikai kad viņa ir bijusi pieslēgta...

----------


## abergs

Tieši no veikala - iepakotu termoplēvē/putuplastā, pieļauju ka k/kur veic pirmspārdošanas testu (neesmu šaja biznesā - nezinu kur).
Pieslēgšanas pazīmes kaut kā acīs neiekrita...

----------


## ansius

neveic testus, vienīgi ja ir refurbished. kur pirki ja nav noslēpums? aa un vai tev electrolux latvia izdota garantijas karte arī ir?

----------


## abergs

Turpat arī pirku, par garantiju - vakarā...

----------


## Gints_lv

Kādrez bija siemens, nokalpoja gadus 30 ( pie manis nedaudz mazāk ) , tika mainīts sūknis ( varbūt pie kaimiņa vel tagat stradā ). Tagat privilege, paņēmu Vācijā pie gružkastes, bija sācis dalīties, dzelsbetona atsvars, makrofleks dara brīnumus, stradā jau vairākus gadus.

----------


## jankus

Man vakar kā reiz noplīsa veļas mašīna. 
Ko ieteiksiet darīt- vai ir vērts vispār skatīties, visticamāk jau uzreiz pirkt jaunu, vai ne?
Tā  līdzšinējā veļas mašīna ir vecum veca Siemens Siwamat. Jamo man pirms  desmit gadiem (tekošu- tecēja kaut kur ūdens) vēl studiju laikā  uzdāvināja krustmāte. Par kādiem padsmit vai pārdesmit latiem man šo  toreiz sataisīja. Par tās gaitām pirms manis zinu vien to, ka manai  krustmātei to atdeva kāds vācietis, kuram tā bija mētājusies  pieliekamajā. Domājams, ka tam vācietim tā bija kalpojusi vismaz tik pat  cik man.
Veļas mašīnas defekts ir tāds, ka, itkā ieslēdzas, itkā  iekšā kaut kas griežas, viss notiek, domājams veļu mazgā. Kad būtu jāņem  veļa ārā, izrādās, ka trumulī vēl ir pilns ar ūdeni, tb, vai nu nav  tikusi skalota, vai īsti nestrādā kāds sūknis. Pašam sajēgas no tā visa  maz. Bez jēgas staipīt apkārt to veļas mašīnu negribās, jo smaga pēc  velna..
Nav nekādu aizspriedumu pret to vai jauna vai lietota. Pats  galvenais lai būtu: 1. laba, 2.ļoti laba price/performance attiecība un  lai par to varētu aizmirst uz max ilgu laiku. Jaunai Mielei, diemžēl,  nesanāks. Griesti, cik būtu gatavs maksāt ir max. ~ kādi 4 simti, ne  vairāk.. Tas gan neizslēdz iespēju, ka neliktos interesanta arī kāda  lietota veļas mašīna, kas iespējams, varētu maksāt lētāk kā jauna vai  arī daudz lētāk par manis nosaukto summu, bet kalpot daudz labāk..
Ko ieteiksiet?
Ansis jau bija minējis, ka viņš pirmām kārtām ieteiktu lietotu Mieli vai AEG. Vai tas Aleksejs no Ogres zem mūzikas skolas vēl joprojām tās lietotās Mieles tirgo un būtu vēl joprojām ieteicams viņam mēģināt zvanīt?
 Gribētu nākamās nedēļas laikā kaut šo jautājumu atrisināt.
Puškina ielā 1, izskatās, ka ir kantoris, kur, spriežot pēc ss.lv varētu būt diezgan plašs sortiments. Vai tā varētu būt alternatīva Aleksejam no Ogres?

Jau iepriekš paldies!

----------


## M_J

Savu ap 17 gadus veco Electrolux esmu remontējis pats reizes trīs vai četras. Bez kādām priekšzināšanām. Mašīna vienkārša un droša kā cirvis. Grūtākais bija saprast, kā, neko nesalaužot, izjaukt, lai tiktu klāt interesējošajai vietai, piemēram, kā noņemt vadības rokturus. Vienreiz bija tieši gadījums, kad netika sūknēts prom ūdens. Spriegums sūknītim pienāca, bet šamējais negriezās. Acīmredzot tajā bija iesprūdis kaut kāds svešķermenis. Nebūtu pat vajadzējis neko jaukt. Uzsitu pa sūknīša sāniem un problēma atrisināta.

----------


## jankus

Paldies, M_J!
Iespējams ar to arī sākšu- padauzīšu pa sūknīti. Ja nu izdodas..  ::

----------


## jankus

Nu pat kā pēc veļas mašīnas pārskrūvēšanas izdevās veiksmīgi izmazgāt veļu.  :: 
Liekas, ka kāds adatas un naglas gals bija nobloķējis sūkņa rotoru(?). Nācās izjaukt visu veļas mašīnu, lai saprastu, ka, iespējams, doto problēmu būtu varējis atrisināt 5 minūšu laikā, veļas mašīnas apakšpusē atskrūvējot pāris skrūves un vienu "korķi". Vai nu kā, jaunas veļas mašīnas pirkšanu nu tiek atlikta un nenoteiktu (cerams pēc iespējas lielāku) laiku. 
Paldies forumiešiem par iedrošināšanu to veļas mašīnu pabakstīt pirms lēmuma pieņemšanas par jaunas iegādi un arī par šādiem tādiem vērtīgiem norādījumiem ko un kā skatīties!

----------


## australia

nu, neaizmirstiet no pupturiem izņemt stienīšus  ::

----------


## ansius

jap un aleksejs ogrē (zem mūzikas skolas) vēl jo projām mieles tirgo  ::

----------


## marisviens

Ja jau par veljas mashiinaam runaajat - 
iesakiet veljas automaatu, kurma buutu mazaakais piikja elektriibas pateerinjsh. Taadu kuria var izsleegt uudens sildiishanas funkciju. Veljas mashiinu darbinaashu vietaa, kur nav latvenergo piesleeguma, aiz kaa lielas jaudas sprieguma invertorus nav racionaali lietot. Labaak lai veljas mashiina mazgaa velju 3h ar 200W jaudu stundaa, kaa 1h, bet 600W. Skatiijos veljas mashiinaam elektriibas pateerinju vienai veljas mazgaashanas reizei, kopaa ar sildiishanu, labaakiem modeljiem nepaarsniedz 1kWh.
Taatad man dereetu ar atsleedzamu sildiishanu un peec iespeejas garaaku mazgaashanas ciklu.

----------


## ansius

nu, ja ir vēlme ķēpāties - vari ņemt kādu ar mehānisko programmatoru - tās ir iespējams sataisīt tā lai nerodās kļūda ja nesilda. +/- jau visām vešenēm ir arī nesildoši režīmi. Otrs - ņme vešeni kurai var pieslēgt silto ūdeni (liela daļa mieles piem.) attiecīgi tā avr ietaupīt. Miele gan nav no ekonomiskajām - bet paņemot kādu 7 / 8 sērijas ar mehānisko programmatoru un shēmu - vari pārbūvēt viņu kaut vai uz 12V  :: , tik cik programātors piedzenas no 230V sinhromotora... ko arī var pārtaisīt. Iesaku pajautāt tam pašam aleksejam no ogres - viņs tev toč varētu ko ieteikt, i arī moš kādu vecā tipa mieli par sakarīgu ciparu notirgot.

----------


## marisviens

Veelme kjeepaaties nav.
Vajag atrast veljashmashiinu automaatu, kurai buutu pats svakaakais motors un kurai var izsleegt sildiishanu.
Kad buus atrasta, tad jaanopeerk.

----------


## Isegrim

::  "Rīga-60"! Sildīšanas nav _defaultā_. Bet vispār - aktivatora mašīnas, bez rotējoša trumuļa, nemaz tik slikti nemazgā. Vēl manītas "burbuļmašīnas" (_S effektom holodnogo kipeņija_, teica gudrītis pārdevējs par kādu 'Samsung' brīnumu). Gan jau ko optimālu var sameklēt ierobežotas enerģētikas apstākļiem.

----------


## marisviens

Es jau teicu, ka veelme kjeepaties nav. vajag veljas mashiinu automaatu, kura mazgaa liidz izmazgaa.
Piemeeram shaadu, bet kur taadu var nopirkt?
http://www.isplc2006.org/b2b/solar_a...shing_118.html

----------


## SoWhat

Man arī aktuāli!

Iesakiet veļas mašīnu līdz 200Ls. 
Varbūt arī varat iedot kontaktus kādam, kurš strādā veļas mašīnu remontdarbnīcā - šāda cilvēka padoms būtu ļoti vērtīgs.

Pagaidām esmu noskatījis šo http://www.verners24.lv/index.php?l=1&c=220&p=225732 , taču gribētos arī kādu atsauksmi dzirdēt par Ariston.

Paldies!

----------


## australia

Palabojiet, ja kļūdos, bet vai frāze "verners" nenozīmē risku paņemt velnsviņuzin kā saremotētu lietotu aparātu?

----------


## SoWhat

nez, tā mašīna tiek tirgota kā jauna un modelis arī ir diezgan jauns, diezvai kāds būs paspējis to jau salauzt un nodot remontā.

Tikko ssā iekrita acīs šī te http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...nes/pxnpp.html

----------


## ansius

primais - eiropas savienībāno ražotāja (jaunu) bet brāķētu tehniku tirgot ir aizliegts! attiecīgi iestādes kas tirgo "brāķētās" un "ar nenozīmīgiem defektiem" jau pēc būtības ir kreiss pasākums. Vai nu ir kāds kas pa kreiso dabon tādu tehniku (parasti ar to tad neplātās, jo pa mizu var dabūt no paša ražotāja) ar arī mālē acis ciet un tirgos patiesībā lietotu tehniku... secinājumus izdariet paši...

ja par firmām - secībā kādā jāskatās uz pērkot no labākās uz sliktāko Miele - AEG / Electrolux / Zanussi - Whirlpool - Ariston / Indesit - un pārējos lūdzu nepērciet!!! (ar / domāti viena koncerna ražotie dažādi zīmoli (iekšā detaļas +/- tas pats)

nopērc lietotu mieli pa 200ls un dzīvo laimīgs. (var prasīt ogrē, zem mūzikas skolas sadzīves tehnikas servisā, tirgo lietotas, pārbaudītas Miele mašīnas. pats tur savu laiku strādāju)

----------


## Peeteris

es ieteiktu njemt kādu no electrolux, bosch vai samsung, tiem tāada labāka reputācija, bet veikals, kur pirkt veļas mašīnas viennozīmīigi ir http://www.rdveikals.lv/categories/l...%C4%ABnas.html

----------


## ansius

uuu... baigais mārketinga teksts... nu, nez bosh paldies bet ņemt nevar, samsung arī labāk nevajag... un ne jau nu RD, nez kāpēc Electrolux Latvija ieviesa garantijas kartes atsevišķi no standarta garantijas talona? Zinātāji sapratīs...

----------


## sasasa

Pienācis laks iegādāties jaunu veļmašīnu. Tā kā vannasistaba ir tāda, kur ideāli būtu 40cm mašīna, bet saprotot ka mazāka mašīna varētu sliktāk mazgāt (ja kļūdos tad dariet man zināmu! ), tad skatos arī uz 45cm/6kg. Apstājos pie AEG un Electrolux, jo pietiek man ar Indesit ledusskapi kuram temperatūra iekšā mainās no 4-12 grādiem atkarība no telpas temperatūras  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , bet toties sīc, pīkst, reizēm šņāc un vēl visādas skaņas izdod %$#$%^&^   :Confused: 
- Šobrīd izvēle starp 45cm AEG L60260SL un Electrolux EWS 1266 EDW . 
- Vai 40cm Electrolux EWS 11252EDU/11254EDU. Pēc izmēriem šī būtu vispiemērotākā, bet nedaudz sabijos dēļ zemās cenas 245 eur. Nez kāpēc tā ir gandrīz vai 100 EUR lētāk neka iepriekš minētie..  ::  ka tik tur nav kas pa lēto stipri daudz no Ķīnas un plastmasas iekšā sakrāmēts..  .  :Confused: 
Nupat kā izlasīju par Electrolux EWS1277FDW ar invertora motoru, 50/74dB troksni un it kā 6.5kg veļas pie tā pašā izmēra (45cm) vairs netieku gudrs, jo salīdznot ar citu mašīnu 56/76 un 58/77dB, tas ir riktīgi klusi. Kas tas invertors par "zvēru" un cik drošs? Vai ir vērts piemasāt tos 70EUR? ... ja vien tas nav tikai mārketinga triks...  :: 

p.s. ja kāds var/grib/vēlas mani pārliecināt (pēc savas vai paziņu pieredzes) ka nopērkot šauro veļmašīnu es pēc pusgada jau mocīšos sirdsapziņas pārmetumos, tad esiet tik laipni un arī to dariet man zinamu - varbūt tad provēšu rast kādu veidu ka pārcelt veļas mazgāšanu uz virtuvi-viesistabu un iegādāt 60cm mašīnu. Galu galā nolikšu blakus šņācošajam ledusskapim, lai kopā muzicē  ::  Līdz šim esmu lietojis tikai 60cm mašīnas un nav nekādas saprašanas ko gaidīt no šaurajām.

----------


## Isegrim

Mēriem, branžai un cenai, protams, ir nozīme. Taču iesaku pievērst uzmanību mazgāšanas programmām. Lielākoties tās "radījuši" ļautiņi ar visai mazu sajēgu par mazgāšanas (netīrumu atdalīšanas no audumu šķiedrām) un skalošanas procesiem. Par savu muļķību iegādājos 'pa dārgo' Electrolux automātu, un katru reizi ar attiecīgiem krievu vārdiem pieminu plānprātiņus, kas parūpējušies par neracionālu detergentu izlietojumu (varētu efektīvāk izmazgāt ar mazāku daudzumu), nejēdzīgu laika patēriņu (ne vienmēr palaižu procesu pirms gulētiešanas) un nepareizu skalošanu. Skalošana siltā ūdenī vispār nav paredzēta, līdz ar to tā ir nepietiekama (šķīdības līknes!). Divas ieplūdes (arī siltam ūdenim) tikpat kā neatrast nevienā modelī (pat sovjetu 'Vjatkai' bija). Izlīdzos ar pilna skalošanas cikla palaišanu pēc jebkura mazgāšanas/skalošanas režīma. Pārprogrammēt to parikti es nemāku, un diez vai tas vispār iespējams.

----------


## sasasa

> Taču iesaku pievērst uzmanību mazgāšanas programmām.


 programmas jau pa lielam + - šitām mašīnām vienādas, bet konkrēti cik labi un kā katra programma mazgā, to neviens nepateiks  ::   un arī ja pateiktu visus laika intervālus un griešanas ātrumus, tad diez vai es varētu izpīpēt kurš algoritms labāks kurš sliktāks.
Vai tavam electroluxam sensora podziņas? Gribu apjautāties cik tās drošas salīdzinajumā ar parastajām. Vai negļuko?

----------


## Isegrim

Pagaidām (_knock on wood!_) "uzkāries" nekas nav. Kaitinoši (sevišķi, kad zog manu laiku gari un stulbi "domājot"), bet darbojas. Nākamo tomēr lūkošu ar seno risinājumu - pulksteņstirkšķi. Pēdējo es varu operatīvi pagriezt uz priekšu, ja vajag. Tas mans "iedvesmojošais" brīnums ir EWT 10620W. Situāciju glābj tas, ka _top_-lādējamais. Skalošanai siltu ūdeni var ieliet no augšas. Bet par kādu 'automātu' runa? Apraksts: "оснащена интеллектуальной функцией “Time Manager”, которая позволяет Вам  самим решать, сколько времени должна занять стирка. Это позволяет  контролировать своё время и устанавливать цикл в зависимости от времени,  которым Вы располагаете или же от степени загрязнения белья. Высокая  эффективность стирки и полоскания при повышенной экономичности,  надежность в работе, элегантный дизайн говорят в пользу выбора  представленной модели" - tfu!!!

----------


## ansius

No es plāno mašīnu neņemtu principā, vēl mazāk augšas ielādes. Fiziku nepiemānīsi - šaurās parasti sanāk skaļākas dēļ tā ka mazākā bačokā izlīdzināt centošanai grūti, lai neteiktu neiespējami, kalpo īsāku laiku u.t.t.. Strādājot servisā daudzas reizes nācās klientam skaidrot ka nē Samsung plānā veļasmašīna nav spējīga izbalansēt palagu un divas spilvendrānas un attiecīgi ar kļūdas paziņojumu pārtauc programmu.

Man Mielei ir iespēja ar pogu ieslēgt appildu skalošanu, un ja ir vēlme servisa režīmā ir iespējams pārslēgt no 3+1 skalošanas reizēm uz 4+1, pie tam ir arī poga papildus udenim, lai nu kā - izskalo labi un ar aukstu ūdeni. Auksts udens skalošanai ir vienīgais veids kā EU energoefektivitātes prasības izpildīt. Par siltā ūdens ievadu - mielei ir iespējams pieslēgt un attiecīgi ieprogramēt ka ir 2 ūdeņu režīms, dažiem Electrolux arī varēja, bet tas bija vecākiem modeļiem. Šodienas veļaspulveriem vairs nevajag 90 grādu,  liela daļa efektīvi ir tieši 40-60 grādos.

----------


## tornislv

Tā "mazgāšana" un "skalošana" vienā glāzē ūdens, lai izpilsītu stulbās A++ klases prasības arī jau ir idiotisms. Es parasti lieku papildus ūdeni visam, lietoju maz pulvera, un nepārkrauju mašīnu (man tieši tagad ir jāsadzīvo ar šauro Electrolux). Citādi jau var iztikt, mazgāju biežāk un viss  ::

----------


## sasasa

ok, par 40cm aizmirstu un skatos uz 45cm. Dziļāku gan nesanāks man ielikt, jo būsstipri neērti ap viņu darboties.
Tagad uzradās jautājums vai ir jēga no 1200 apgr. vai pieiek ar 1000? Protams ka 1200 var vienmēr pārsēgt uz1000., bet vai vajag? Un vai mašīnām ar 1200 apgriezieniem ir pastiprināta konstrukcja, vai tas pats kas 1000-niecēm? 
Ar veļas žāvēšanu ir man štruntīgi, it sevišķi ka vannas istabā nav dvieļu žāvētāja no karstā ūdens cirkulācijas un rudenī kamēr nav apkures ir bēdīgi  ::  Ja tie 1200 kaut ko līdz, tad protams ka ņemš tādu.

----------


## ansius

gūti kvantitatīvi novērtēt ieguvumu taču, viena lieta kas noteikti viņām ir labāki ir gultņi - ilgāk kalpos.

----------


## Isegrim

Neticas, ka, piem., 'Electrolux' vienā modeļu līnijā speciāli liktu švakākus gultņus tam, kuram galā par 200 rpm mazāk. Salīdzināju 'uz tausti' rezultātu 1000 rpm un 1300 rpm izgrieztai veļai. Jūtamas atšķirības nebija. Iespējams, pats centrifugēšanas cikls pie lielākiem apgriezieniem varētu būt īsāks. 
Autor, rūpējies par efektīvu atsūcošo ventilāciju vannas istabā, citādi pelējums būs klāt kā likts! Es šādā situācijā vēl pabāzu pāris ТЭН ar kopjaudu 800 W zem vannas. Līdz, un arī vannoties komfortablāk.

----------


## sasasa

> Autor, rūpējies par efektīvu atsūcošo ventilāciju vannas istabā, citādi pelējums būs klāt kā likts! Es šādā situācijā vēl pabāzu pāris ТЭН ar kopjaudu 800 W zem vannas. Līdz, un arī vannoties komfortablāk.


 Jā, vot šitos vārdus būt ma kāds pateicis pusgadu atpakaļ, kas remontēju - tad silto grīdu būtu ielicis. Tagad pats pirxtos kožu  :: 
Ventlators jau gan stāv un arī zem durvīm šķirba izgriezta, bet vienalga rudenī un pavasarī kad nav apkures, tad siltumiņš pietrūkst. Būs vien jāliek kāds el. radators vai dvieļu žāvējamais pie sienas.
Biju šodien PTA apčamdīt savu "vešerieni". Secināju ka veikalā mašīnas apmēram par 100eur dārgāk kā pasūtot internetā. Bija pat eksemplārs kas netā par 290-350 tur stāvēja ar lepnu uzraxtu 459!!  ::  Bet nu  tas ir - gribi uzreiz tad maxsā tik, ja nesteidzas tad var 3 nedēļas pagaidīt.
Pirms gāju, it kā biju nosvēries par labu AEG, bet Electrolux sensora podziņas sagrozīja galvu - nu iepatikās man viņas. Pēc taustes Electrolux tīkamāks, maigāk slēdzas utt., bet arī trauslāks izsatās. AEG tāds parupjāks izpildījums, grozāmā poga biki pļurīga. Un kāpēc viņi tās pogas taisa tik milzīgi izbīdītas uz āru  $#$%%# ? Kas var tādu izdomāt?? Būtu taisījuši tādas kā iebūvējamām  - gandrīz plaknē ar virsmu. Tak nē, jāuziek riktīga pumpa ar atskabargu, lai ome var bez brillēm saņemt  ::    . Durvju eņģes savukārt AEG masīvākas/sabilākas nekā Electrolux lētajam galam. 
.. vēl sāku mērīt bunduļu dzļumus un secnju ka ne vienmēr lielākā/dziļākā mašīnā ir arī lielāks bundlis. Bija 60-nieces ar 38cm dziļu bnduli un bija arī 60-nieces ar tikpat mazu/seklu bunduli kā 50-nieces -30cm  ::    Bet mani tas šobrīd neskar, jo 45-niecēm AEG un El.Lx gan visiem modeļiem 25cm bundulis
.
Nu ja, *paldes par atsaucību!* Ja nu vēl kādam kas sakāms, tad droši - uzklausīšu.
.
_p.s. man blakus kundzīte skatās uz AEG, nomēra to un saka ka tā viņai derēšot. Pārdevējs blakus  apliecina ka laba mašīna. Pēc tam nez kāpēc abi ar pārdevēju paiet drusku tālāk pie Indesit (cena zemāka). Kundzīte jautā - vai tās arī ir labas mašīnas ?  Pārdevējs - Jā, protams, ļoti labas Itāļu mašīnas. Gribēju ko teikt, bet nebija vairs laika diskusijām.. 

p.s.s  ...un nedaudz humora no manis apskatītajiem video - cik maigi un viegli var atvērt AEG pulvera šūplādi. Biju veikalā bet attaisīt šūplādi nemēģinju 
Jāskatās no 1:05 minūtes
Savukārt 1:22 , es gan sīkumos nesaprotu ko viņa stāsta, bet redzu ka rāda kā poga ļurkājas 

http://youtu.be/cucrF5bytMQ?t=1m








..šī ir tā mašīna ko gribu pasūtīt ... hm..   ..nedaudz sāku šaubīties    Varbūt tomērElectrolux ar smukajiem, gudajiem sensorņiem..
_

----------


## Texx

Nekā personīga, bet nu baigā jau nu analīze tiek veikta pērkot veļas mašīnu.  ::  Apmēram kā māju iegādājoties. Starp citu sieviete video stāta, ka poga ir viegli pieejama, un nekādas sūdzības.  No savas pieredzes varu teikt, ka lai viņa ļurkājas, tas tā speciāli tiek taisīts, iespējams, lai netraumētu elektroniku, ja sanāk asāk pieskarties. No savas pieredzes varu ieteikt, ņemt v/m kas patīk ar garāku garantijas termiņu un atbilstošai noslodzei par tādu cenu, ko var atļauties. Saplīsīs jebkura, lai vai kā analizētu piedāvājumu, par to nav satraukuma.

----------


## Isegrim

O, šim vēl saprotamā valodā uzraksti ap selektoru! Manai 'inspirācijai' vēl šifrētas kriptogrammas jāatkož. 
Iz pieredzes - detergentus nekad neberu tiem paredzētajās šūblādēs; tās pieķep un neizskalojas (izņēmums varētu būt šķidrie). Uzberu vajadzīgo devu uz veļas, pirms taisu klapi ciet. 
Pārdevējs ir ieinteresēts: 
1. pārdot dārgāko preci, 
2. ja tas nav iespējams, pārdot jebkuru preci. 
Pārdevējs nav ieinteresēts pircēja attiecībās (bieži visai intīmās) ar pirkumu.

----------


## sasasa

> Nekā personīga, bet nu baigā jau nu analīze tiek veikta pērkot veļas mašīnu.  .


 Nu ko lai dara ka man tāds niķis. Gribās visu pa smuko. Bet nu ja man tā atvilkne šitā 3x ieķertos, tad 4-to reizi es viņai netīšām ar kāju uzkāptu un turpmāk bērtu pulveri kā Isegrim  :: 
Nepatīk man mantas kas pēc nopirkšanas ir jāpievīlē, jāpieslīpē, la tās normli funkcionētu . Tāpēc arī apčamdu pirms pērku.



> Saplīsīs jebkura, lai vai kā analizētu piedāvājumu, par to nav satraukuma..


 Nesaki vis - iepriešējo pirku pirms10+ gadiem. Pie tam lietotu(!), kantorī uz Čakenes. Remontā līdz šim nav bijusi, profilakse nav taisīta. Lietota regulāri.  tfu tfu tfu..  ::  Un nav nekāda Miele. Ja nemaldos tad Bauneckt vai kautkā tā. Laikam ja būtu prātīgi pēc tik ilgas lietošanas uztaisīt profilaksi... ?  Nez cik tas var izmaksāt?

----------


## sasasa

Tkko saņēmu savu jauno vešerieni.  Patiesībāpilnīgs šoks - vedot bagāžniekā pietecēja ūdenis. Nedaudz, bet no kaut kurienes iztecēja. Nu labi noraxtīju uz lietaino laiku. Atpakoju - iekšā viss smird pēc sastāvējuša ūdens. 3#%$%^#$##@% Vai tiešām tā ir jābūt vai man kādu vecu vai atgrieztu mašīnu iesmērējuši? Pirku caur interneta veikalu. Augšējā pārvadāšanas srūve riktīgi salocīta.. mesta vai viņa kaut kur - ārēju defektu nav. Uziku pirmo ciklu pa tukšo uz 95 grādem lai smaku vismaz noņem. Ar pārējo it kā viss kārtībā
..nedaudz izbrīnija tas ka nevienā internetaveikalā, ck apzvanīju, nebija šitās mašīnas uz vietas, jāgaida 3-4 nedēļas, bet Datalex man atveda pēc 3 dienām...  ko lai domāju.. ?

----------


## Isegrim

Zvani, lai ved prom! 
http://antireklama.lv/index.php?opti...rdering=newest

----------


## tornislv

Es nule pirku vešeni RD Elektroniks, vedot uz laukiem, sagāzu uz sāniem. 100% bija nelietota, jo paņēmu veikalā no sakrautas "kaudzes" identisku, visā iepakojumā, un arī mazliet ūdens izlija. Iespējams, ka pēc rūpnīcas testiem tur paliek kaut kas iekšā, nezinu.

----------


## ansius

Nav normāli veikalā nopirkt mašīnu ar ūdeni iekšā. Protams ir jāzin kā viņas jātransportē, bet ūdenim toč iekšā nevajadzētu būt, pāris pildes no testa ok, bet ne tā ka reāli izlīst. Izņēmums ir trauku mašīna ssāls filtrs - tur ūdens vienmēr ir iekšā.

----------


## sasasa

Labi štrunts ar to ūdeni, bet smaka vēl tagad otrā dienā ir vannas istabā - iespējams ka tas smirdīgais ūdens kaut kur iekšā arī satecējis un tagad smako  :: 
Daži novērojumi/secinājumi.
1. ja vēl kāds , līdzīgi kā es nav lietojis mazas mašīnas un naivi iedomājas ka veļas mašīnā uz kuras raxtīts 6kg var ielikt 6 kg kokvilnas veļas, tad jau iepriekš apbēdināšu. Līdz šim nekad nebiju svēris veļu cik lieku iekšā lielajā mašīnā. Tagad aiz neticības (tāda nu man daba) par uzraxtīto paņēmu mais un saliku tur 6kg drēbju. Maisņš tā neko - pamatīgs. Veļas mašnā brīvi iekrāmēju pusi (nosvēru atlikumu) vēl 0.5 kg nedaudz piespiežot. Viss ar 3.5 kg mašīna bija pilna. Ja likt vēl atlikušo, tad tur būt jāsapresē un diezva vairs kas izmazgātos.
2. Par šo mašīnu gudri raxtīts ka ja ielikts mazāk veļas, tā pati samzinot mazgāšanas laiku. OK - dmju, paprvēšu. Uzliku kokvlnas režīmu ar mērcēšanu 2:54. Pēc pusstundas mazgāšanas laks atlicis 2:35 (!!) - jau par 10 minūtēm varāk nevis mazāk. Nu fantastiska mašīna, kas pielāgojas veļas daudzuma  :: 
3. tā bildīte instrukcijā uz pirmās lapas, kur redzams ka mašīna zem galda virsmas palikta, īsti neatbilst patiesībai. Šīs veļas mašīnas priekšpuse ir IZLIEKTA UZ ĀRU, un paliekot zem galda virsmas, tā nav smukā līnijā ar galda malu  ::    a šo es arī noišāvu greizi  veikalā nepamaīju ..
..bet nu citādi jau tā nekas - rūc, dūc griežas, tīri smuka arī..  tik 
p.s. noriskēju otro reizi sabāzu 4.255kg..  Pilna līdz augšai (!) ar sausām drēbēm. Kad saslapināja tad nedaudz sakritās  un palika apmēram 5 cm no augšas brīvs. Nezinu kas tr būs, bet ūdeni gan uzliku papildus skalošanai. Man jau liekas ka normāli ir mazgāt kad mašīna piepildīta par 2/3 - 3/4. Tad tur ir kur var apgriezties tā veļa un kūļāties.  Citādi ka šitik pilna viņa tak tikai griežas un citāda kusība tur nentiek. Un arī ūdens tad tur ir iekšā. Citādi gandrīz pa sauso tur mēģina kaut ko izdarīt, jo ūdeni reāli NEREDZ. Tik vien ka dzird ka kaut ko pietecina, bet tas uzreiz sasūcas drēbēs un un tur apakšā diez vai kas paliek. Otrai veļas mašīnai man vienmēr stiklam pašā apakšā var redzēt ūdeni kad mazgā!
..bet nu domājuši tak laikam gudrāki vīri par mani. Tā kā jācer ka pavisam bēdīgi nebūs. Par tiem 6kg gan riktīgi ieņirdzu  ::  - nu NEVAR PAT SASTAMPĀT tur iekšā tik daudz, ja nu vienīgi izgludinātus un salocītus (!) palagus rūpīgi sakrāmē  ::

----------


## abergs

Offtop on:
Tie laikam būs ''ķīniešu kilogrami"  :: 
Offtop off...

----------


## sasasa

- īsais mazgāšanas cikls ar 1000/1200 centrifūgu aizņem 20min.
- tikai centrifūga (bez mazgāšānas) uz 1000/1200 aizņem 17 min (!)  
- ko veļas mašīna dara? sākumā pielaiž ūdeni   :: , ja nu gadījumā es netīšām būtu ielicis nepietiekami slapjas drēbes izspiest, un tikai tad ņemas ilgi un dūšīgi spiest. 
Nav jau slikti, bet salīdzinot cik sausas drēbes ir pēc atsevišķās 17min centrifūgas un pilna 20min mazgāšānas cikla, kura beigās arī ir centrifūga, izrādās ka drēbes ir vienādi sausas !!!  :: 
oh...  ja varētu šito aparātu pārprogrammēt..

----------


## ozzybozzy

Kuru veļas mašīnu ieteiksiet izvēlēties?

Hoover vai Candy 

Vai kādu citu līdz 250 Eur ?

----------


## ansius

nevienu no abām, labāk paņem kādu lietotu, bet labu electrolux, zanussi, aeg, miele

----------


## drukatajs

Zanussi mani reāli nekad nav pievīlis, vispār jau uz veļas mašīnu nav vērts baigi taupīt, nepērc jau vienai dienai un neviens taču negrib sabojāt savas drēbes, jo ir ieekonomējis tur kur nevajadzētu.

----------


## zansbans

Lietoju AEG jaunāko paaudzi. iet kā bitiīte, centrifūgu tāpat ka nedzird darbojoties.

----------


## sasasa

:: 
Nu šito gan nestāsti te - centrifūgu nevar nedzirdēt, ja vien ar dzirdi viss kārtībā  :: 
...bet tik pat kā, tas ir apmēram tas pats kas ar mēli bateriju mērīt  ::

----------


## OnAironaut

Sveicināti!

Man arī vajag veļas mazgājamo mašīnu. Un pēc iespējas lētāku, lai iekļautos 300-400 eiro. Gribas veļas mašīnu ar priekšējo ielādi. Vietas nav daudz, tāpēc svarīgi, lai dziļums nepārsniegtu 50-55 cm. Skatījos lietotas Mieles, bet tās visas ir 60 cm. Veļas ietilpībai vajadzētu būt 5-8 kg robežās un centrifūgas apgriezieniem ne mazākiem par 1200 (vēlams 1600).

Šobrīd esmu nonācis pie izvēles starp Electrolux EWP1464TDW (6kg/1400), Electrolux EWP1274TDW (7kg/1200) un AEG L60460FL (6kg/1400). AEG it kā skaitās maķenīt ekonomiskāka un klusāka, bet, manuprāt, izskatās neglītāk un maksā mazliet dārgāk. Ražotāju katalogos var atrast arī tādus modeļus no augšminētajām produktu līnijām kā Electrolux EWPT4761FW un AEG L60660FL (attiecīgi 7kg/1600 un 6kg/1600), bet tās Latvijā laikam netirgo, vismaz man izdodas atrast tikai Rietumeiropas un Skandināvijas interneta veikalos. Vēl ir parādījušās tādas Electrolux EWF1484BW (8kg/1400) un Electrolux EWF1674BW (7kg/1600), no kurām otrā laikam vēl nav līdz Latvijas paterētājiem nonākusi, taču tās, vismaz tā pirmā, kura ir pieejama veikalos, man neliekas īpašs uzlabojums (viens plusiņš klāt pie energoefektivitātes reitinga, pārveidots kontroles panelis, PowerJet strūklas dozatora tīrītājs, par kādu decibelu klusāka mazgāšana u.tml. sīkumi) attiecībā pret Electrolux EWP1464TDW/Electrolux EWP1274TDW/Electrolux EWPT4761FW, bet, iespējams, ka kļūdos vai kaut ko būtisku esmu palaidis garām.

Varbūt kādam ir bijusi saskarsme ar nosauktajiem modeļiem? Kur īsti šīs veļas mazgājamās mašīnas ir ražotas un kā to var noskaidrot? Vai izcelsmes valsts ir norādīta uz datu plāksnītes veļas mašīnas durvīs, vai arī jāšifrē kaut kādi produkta kodi? 

Ja divām ārēji identiskām veļas mašīnām atšķiras maksimālie centrifūgas apgriezieni, vai viņām iekšā ir atšķirīgi motori/gultņi/whatever vai arī šos ātrumus nosaka programmatūra un augstākus apgriezienus iegūst "overclocking" to pašu motoru? Līdzīgi par veļas ietilpību. Ja divām ārēji identiskām mašīnām ietilpība atšķiras par kilogramu, tad mašīnai ar lielāko ietilpību tādā paša izmēra korpusā ir ielikta lielāka veļas tvertne, upurējot brīvo telpu, skaņas izolāciju, gultņu ilgdzīvošanu utt., vai kā? Ja vienā produktu līnijā ir pieejamas dažādas veļas ietilpības un dažādu  centrifūgas apgriezienu veļas mašīnas, tad labāk turēties pie modeļiem ar  vidējiem rādītājiem, droši ņemt maksimālos vai arī tam vispār nav nekādas nozīmes?

Vai kādam ir pieredze ar veļas mašīnām, kurām pieeja notekūdens filtram ir caur veļas kameru nevis mazajām durtiņām korpusa priekšpusē? Esmu dzirdējis nievājošas vīpsnas, ka tas esot slikti, varot kaut kādas monētas tur saķerties tā, ka jāved uz remontu un ko tik vēl nē, bet izklausās vienkārši pēc nepamatotiem aizspriedumiem.

Priecāšos par jebkādiem komentāriem un ieteikumiem.

Jau iepriekš paldies.

----------


## ansius

> Vietas nav daudz, tāpēc svarīgi, lai dziļums nepārsniegtu 50-55 cm. Skatījos lietotas Mieles, bet tās visas ir 60 cm. Veļas ietilpībai vajadzētu būt 5-8 kg robežās un centrifūgas apgriezieniem ne mazākiem par 1200 (vēlams 1600).


 Šie parametri labi nedzīvo kopā, tāpēc arī nav daudz modeļu ar šādiem parametriem un tās parasti nav lētas. Seklās mašīnas jau pamatā ir nestabilākas, daži āzijas ražotāji tas uztaisa tā ka pat nav spējīgas centtot nepārā skaita palagus, jo nespēj tos izbalansēt. Protams ka gultņi ir tuvāk, un idejiski itkā kalpo sliktāk (atkarīgs cik piestūķē pilnu, kas nav laba doma, nekad nevajag bāzt iekšā max daudz drēbju, gan slikti mazgā, gan slikti cento un vēl mašīnu lauž, un sievietēm to iestāstīt nevar).

Eectrolux / Zannusi / AEG ir praktiski viens un tas pats, vismaz 90% detaļu ir identiskas. AEG atšķiras jau ar minēto skaņas izolāciju un dizainu (gaumes lieta). Ja atbilst tavām vēlmēm - gana labas ir visas, electrolux ir laba garantijas politika, ātri detaļas var dabūt, meistari nepiesienas pie katra sīkuma kla tik garantiju atteikt (tas parasti nav no meistara, bet gan no paša izplatītāja atkarīgs, jo garantijas remonts tas pats parastais remonts ir tikai ar orģinālajām detaļām un to apmaksā ražotājs).

Liela atšķirība starp 1400 un vairāk cenrafūgai nav, drēbes stipri sausākas nepaliek no tā, fīčas kā jeta (tā kas sūknē ūdeni no bākas apakšas un lej virsū drēbēm gan ir ļoti laba lieta, mazāk pulveri vajag, labāk izmazgā).

p.s. veļas mašīnām dažām ir iespējams nedaudz pamainīt parametrus, taču ne jau globāli nomainīt centrafūgas ātrumu, to nosaka motors, pie tam veļas mašīnām (gan ne direct drive) motors tiek kontrolēts ar tahometra atgriezeniskās saites palīdzību, tā kā tik vienkārši nav.

----------


## OnAironaut

> Liela atšķirība starp 1400 un vairāk cenrafūgai nav, drēbes stipri sausākas nepaliek no tā


 Papētīju lietotāja pamācībās dotās mitruma tabulas.

https://i.imgur.com/G91B7PQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1bFyDA2.jpg

Piemēram, ja par piemēru paņemam kokvilnas mazgāšanu 40 grādu temperatūrā:

Mazgājot veļas mašīnā ar 1000 apgr./min centrifūgu, drēbēs atlikušais mitrums būs ~60%
Mazgājot veļas mašīnā ar 1200 apgr./min centrifūgu, drēbēs atlikušais mitrums būs ~53%
Mazgājot veļas mašīnā ar 1400 apgr./min centrifūgu, drēbēs atlikušais mitrums būs ~52%
Mazgājot veļas mašīnā ar 1600 apgr./min centrifūgu, drēbēs atlikušais mitrums būs ~44%

Sanāk ~10% soļi secīgi 1000 ---> 1200/1400 ---> 1600 apgriezieniem. Atšķirība starp 1200 un 1400 ir nenozīmīga. Interesanti, kāpēc tā.

Vēl man ir jautājums par izcelsmes valstīm. Pastaigāju pa veikaliem, pavirināju veļas mašīnām durvis un palasīju plāksnītes. Dažām ir _Made in Italy_ (un vismaz kādu laiku vēl būs), dažām _Made in Poland_, dažām _Made in EU_, bet dažām nav norādīts vispār. Vai anonīmajām un _Made in EU_ ir iespējams precizēt ražotājvalsti? Piemēram, pēc produkta koda vai kā tamlīdzīgi? Izskatās arī, ka pat viens un tas pats modelis var tikt vienlaicīgi ražots dažādās valstīs. Vai šādā gadījumā, piemēram, gan Itālijā, gan Polijā ražotai veļas mašīnai tiek izmantotas vienas un tās pašas detaļas, un vienīgā atšķirība ir tā, kādas tautības cilvēki viņas skrūvējuši kopā?  ::  Ja detaļas ir tās pašas, tad taču galīgi nav svarīgi, kurā valstī viņas skrūvē kopā, vai ne tā?

Paldies.

----------


## ansius

no Itālijas prakstiski viss nāk no Merloni rūpnīcas - Ariston / Indesit / Upo / Ardo / Serviss viss ir tapis uz tiem pašiem konveijeriem.

Par Electrolux šā brīža situāciju nemācēšu teikt, jo kad beidzu strādāt servisa lauciņā ELX notika diez gan liela restrujkturizācija, bet pamatā viņiem modelis tāds ka detaļas +/- vienas un tās pašas (kaut vai ūdenssūknis) tik modeļus skrūvē dažādās vietās kopā. Ir detaļas kas sakrīt - ir kas nē. par Electrolux un Zannusi - tur pat mēdz būt tikai kosmētiskas atšķirības, iekšā viss ir 1:1 pat rezerves daļu katalogā vienādi kodi.

par tām mitruma tabulām - to atstāj laboratorijām, no reālās dzīves tur tālu... no pieredzes 1200 ir minimums, ja var vairāk labi, bet nevajag. tā pat drēbes izkārs pa nakti žut vai žavētājā ieliks. 10% tu neko nemaina... piet tam dzīvoklī mirtrāks gaiss pie centrālapkures pat pa labu ziemā nāk...  ::  dzīvoju laimīgs ar savu miele w820 un 1200rpm pie pirkšanas (pērkot  lietotu) nomainīti gultņi un blīvslēgs drošības pēc ne tapēc ka  vajadzētu, un pēc 1 gada lietojot 2 tiristori motora vadībai, tagad jau  nu 7 gadus kalpo bez remonta  ::  ģimenē ar 3 bērniem un sievu kurai nekādi nevar iestāstīt ka nu nevajag pārbāzt viņu... tik pēdējā laika'liekas laikam ka amortizātori jāmaina būtu.

Daudz info var atrast rmbt.ru forumā tik tur tauta stipri nelaipna, bet info tur ir daudz un labs.

offtopic: interesanti, ka lielākais Krievu sadzīves tehnikas servisa cilvēku forums hostējas Latvijā, pēc mana ieteikuma, jo iepriekšējais hostings bija tik līks ka šausmas. (piem php register_globals on, un šamie saka ka tā vajagot jo kam tu kaut kas līki kodētais neies savādāk).

----------


## ddff

Kungi,

kāds ir tautas viedoklis par vešmašīnu ar žāvēšanas f-ju? Tas praksē strādā, jeb atsevišķu kasti jālieto?
Skatos, ka izslavētā Miele piedāvā šīs darbības atdalīt. AEG un Electrolux ir arī kombinētās. 
Otrs jautājums- ko iesākt, ja balta krāsa slikti iekļaujas dizainā un gribas, piemēram, sudrabpelēku? Kuri no saprātīgajiem ražotājiem piedāvā arī vairāk kā vienu krāsu? Pagaidām atradu tikai LG, bet no tā man bail.

ddff, palaidis pensijā 10-gadīgu Gorenje

----------


## sasasa

Visi jau baigi lamā tos kombainus, bet..
..mans puika pusgadu atpakaļ nopirka Candy ar žāvētāju. Pie tam vēl šauro - laikam 50cm. Ko varu pateikt. Viņš ir ļoti apmierināts un saka ka neko vairāk viņam nemaz nevajagot. Jā, tiesa, viņš nav lietojis līdz šim nekādus žāvētājus un pat nevar iedomāties, ko var izdarīt LABS žāvētājs, bet šā vai tā - viņš ir apmierināts.  Pieļauju ka katram ir savas prasības un līdz ar to, cik cilvēku tik viedokļu. Personīgi es nu nekad nepirktu ne Candy, ne Indesit (brrrr..), ne Beko utt.
P.S. Tai pat laikā Beko ķīniešu ledusskapis jau vairāk kā 10 gadus radiņiem laukos darbojas bez bēdu. Ej nu saproti tos ķīnīzerus  ::

----------


## Tārps

Beko veļasmašīnu ražo turki, nevis ķīnieši.  Pirms daudziem gadiem vienu nopirku. Nokalpoja godam 7 gadus. Sieva nopirka pēc tam Indesit. Nu nebija problēmām gala. Sākot jau ar tādu stulbumu, kā nedrīkstēšanu aizvērt tukšai lūku. Nospļāvos un nopirku atkal Beko, un jau gadu atkal dzīvoju bez problēmām.

----------


## looa

Gribēju uzjautāt - vai tik tiešām Candy veļas mašīnu nevajag izvēlēties?

Šobrīd meklēju veļas mašīnu līdz 45 cm. Pieskatīju šo Candy modeli CANDY GV 42138 TWC 3-S http://www.elkor.lv/lat/sadzives-teh...8-twc-3-s.html

Patīk ka viņai ir liela lūka, kas ir pacelta augstāk. Lielāka veļas ietilpība nekā līdzīgā izmēra mašīnām. A+++ klase. (cik sapratu ekonomiskums tiek panāks dēļ veļas pulvera sajaukšanas ar ūdeni atsevišķā tvertē, kas tālāk tiek padots jau šķidruma veidā) Dažādas funkcijas (lai gan tas mazāk mani uztrauc)

Es sapratu ka tomēr ir jāskatās uz Elecrolux/AEG.. bet dzirdēju atsauksmes no paziņām ka arī Candy darbojas diezgan ilgi un labi. Pašai bija BEKO kuram jau nu vairāk pāri 10 gadiem un tas joprojām strādā. Tur gan mašīna bija bez īpašām ekstrām.

Gribētos atrast veļas mašīnu +-400 eur robežās.. bet labu.. ja tas maz ir iespējams. Būšu ļoti pateicīga par komentāriem un ieteikumiem.

----------


## Janis14

Sveiciens!

Laiks veco veļasmašīnu norakstīt un vietā ņemt citu. Sliecos uz lietotu Miele. Skatījos ss-ā, daži piedāvājumi ir. Zvanīju Aleksejam Ogrē, bet viņam šobrīd tirgošanā nekā nav un  tuvākā laikā nesola. Varbūt kāds zina, ir pieredze, kur tādu varētu pirkt?

----------


## ansius

no jaunām tad tikai no Electrolux grupas (AEG, Electrolux, Zannussi) tiem serviss normāls. Whirpul, nu ja ļoti gribās (viņiem, piem., tenim un siksnai garantijas nav). ja par 10 gadu vecām, baigi jāskatās, ar mielēm arī - ja nav nojāta var. mana, ņemta no no tā paša Alekseja nu jau 10 gadus iet bez kreņķa, kad pie viņa vēl strādāju, noskatīju, nopirku.

ja Miele skaties W900 sēriju un uz augšu, kam centa ir vismaz 1200rpm tām ir sakarīgākas smadzenes, un arī detaļas vieglāk dabūt. W800 sērijā ir kādas ar normālo elektroniku (pazīme centa ir 1200 vai vairāk), bet lielums ir vecā ar 2 motoriem, to gan ne - ja kas notiek detaļu nav...

----------


## Janis14

Paldies ansius par komentāru. Izskatās, ka vienkāršāk būs ņemt jaunu. Salīdzinoši dārgākos un lētākos modeļus, kas būtiski atšķiras? Man interesē mazgāšanas kvalitāte. Cik saprotu, visām mašīnām mazgāšanas princips ir viens un tas pats. Vai vajadzīgi tie visi navaroti? Es uz to skeptiski skatos - jo vairāk navarotu, jo vairāk kam sabojāties. Vai ir kādas būtiskas atšķirības mehānikā? Ko būtu jāņem vērā?

----------


## ansius

simts un vienu programmu vajag sievietēm (vieglāk pārdot, veļai no tā labuma nav), pilnīgi pietiek ar 3-4 un regulējamu temperatūru. no fīčām, kas ir vērtīgas:

+) džeta (Jetta vai UltraMix kā nu kurš sauc) - kad ūdens ar pulveri tiek sūknēts no apakšas un liets aktīvi virsū drēbēm - pulveri vajag mazāk, labāk mazgā. (ar atsevišķu sūkni, hansa piem., ir vārsts kas pārslēdz, un tas diemžēl regulāri mirst)
+) pretvārsts - neļauj kanalizācijas avārijas gadījumā caur to kanalizācijai ienākt atpakaļ mašīnā (retāk sastopams, Mielei līdzīga lieta ir ekovārsts)
+) gaisa iepūdes loks (izvada cilpa ar gaisa piekļuvi augšā, kas neļauj pašteces veidā noplūst ūdenim no mašīnas ja tā piem. nepareizi pieslēgta, Miele, AEG parasti ir)
+) centošanas pauze, izmazgā, izskalo un gaida kamēr palaidīsi centošanu, noderīgi uz nakti atstājot veļu mazgāties, piecēlies vai atnāci mājās cento un izkar lai saspiestas nesastāvas un nav grūti gludināt
+) atliktais starts (iestādi laiku kad sāk mazgāt)

-) nekad neņem ar iebūvētu žāvētāju, desmitiem gadu laikā nevienam tā arī neizdevās radīt jēdzīgu un izturīgu risinājumu vienā,labāk divas atsevišķi.
-) direct drive - doma laba, bet nu nez, pagaidām diez ko labi nevienam nav sanācis. pie tam ja nomirst blīvslēgs un gultņi, pulveris+ūdens tiek virsū pa tiešo piedziņas motoram - kas protams nobeidzas, dārgs remonts. vēl ja kaut kāda iemesla dēļ ieķīlē, nav vairs siksnas, kas pasargā no motora, vai trumuļa drošas sabojāšanas.

AEG vairāk vai mazāk ir tas pats kas Electrolux/Zannussi (abi ir vienādi bet atšķiras tirgi, kur kādi vārdi atpazīstamāki), atšķirība parasti ir AEG skaņas izolācijā korpusa sienās.

----------


## Janis14

Ansius, paldies par izsmeļošu atbildi. Nemaz par tādām lietām nezināju. Par to Ultramix - tāda ir Elektrolux, bet uzreiz cena ir augšā. 
Veikalā noskatīju AEG L73283FL. Došos padzenāt tirgotāju par šīm lietām. 
Vakarā vajadzēs cītīgāk papētīt tīmeklī (sevišķi par to Ultramix vai jetta).
Vēlreiz paldies!

----------


## Aija

Sveiki! Kādas ir Blomberg mašīnas? Pirmo reizi tādas redzu. Skatos, ka vācu. Piemēram: http://pta.lv/LV/sadzives_tehnika/ve..._wnf_7301_we20

----------


## Obsis

RE: Ansius: vai pats profesionāli darbojies ar veļenēm??
Man ir kādas trejas, kas jāsaremontē. Viena Miele, kam nez kāpēc asinhronais motors nemaz nesāk griezties. Mēģināju pajaukt, bet elektronika tā noslēpta, ka vispār nevar atrast kur tā atrodas (biju iedomājies, ka simistors).
Otra Bošs, tai jāmaina galaslēdzis durtiņām, bet nav kur izrakt tādu. Trešā vēl nav nodefektēta, man jābrauc pieslēgt un tad redzēs, bet iepriekšējais īpašnieks teica, ka kaut kas neejot. Visas, protams, varu aizvest kur pienākas, bet no SS "meistariem" gan esmu uzmanīgs. Šodien taisni viena kolēģe stāstīja kā šo tie zēni ielipināja par dažiem tūkstošiem, vienkārši nomainot gāzes plītij šļauku. Rezultātā masīva noplūde, 112 ierašanās un noformēts gāzes atslēgums ar ievada noplombējumu ar sekojošu pilnu testēšanu. Nemaz nezināju, ka 112 nekad un nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst saukt, esot vajadzējis saukt 115. Ui, būtu mani palūgusi, tur tak darbs 5 minūtēm, un pat mazajam ezītim skaidrs, ka dārza šļūtene nav īstais materiāls gāzes tīkliem.

----------


## ansius

vairs ne, gadus atpakaļ.

šefs gan vēl jo projām ņemas, Aleksejs +371 29404566, Ogrē, tagad netālu no Ogres Trikotāžas kombināta (adresi tai vietai nezinu, jāprasa viņam, jāgriežas iekšā no Rīgas braucot (pa Daugavpils šoseju) pirmajā luksaforā pa kreisi, tad taisni garām bijušai poliklīnikai un atkal pa reisi, labajā pusē industriālā teritorijā iekšā). Iepriekš gan piezvani. Ja varēs - toč sataisīs, fišku rubī.

----------


## Renarsh

Ir radusies vajadzība pēc gludināšanas ruļļa,  veļas žāvētāja  un ietilpīgas veļasmašīnas.  Tā teik pro tehnika.  Doma ir par lietotu šo tehniku.  Varbūt ir  kādi ieteikumi kur meklēt tādu?

----------

